# Just shamelessly showing off my daughter's animation work...



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

These are animation tests for a series my daughter is working on. She did all the sketching, animation, is writing the story, and composed the music. I'm just proud of her and wanted to share!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that was so cute How old is your daughter?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Very nice. She might want to add a couple more frames in the galloping animation though, to make it a bit smoother.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOooooooooooooo!! She is talented! her style is like a cross between Disney & anime! Cool!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your daughter has some art skills.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like you have another artist in the family!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh that was so cool Nixie, thanks for letting us see!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for checking it out, guys! I'll pass the compliments along to her. She is 18, by the way.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks fantastic! She has real talent.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very impressive. I hope she continues to work with this talent and not let it go to waste. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! My son is also into animation, though he has rarely drawn since discovering Blender. Now he renders 3-D animation. I have no idea how to export that into a YouTube video, or I would show it off too.

Your daughter could have that rare objective - a passion and talent that will take her wherever she wants to go!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

What a wonderful animation. I wish I had talent like that. I see why you wanted to show it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to watch it again just because it cracks me up every time I see the "Hehe. Headless Horse" comment


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*gives standing ovation* brava! brava! that's beautiful work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's really good! I dabbled in hand-drawn animation a few years ago (not very well, mind you), so I can appreciate how much skill that takes....not to mention the hours of work for a few moments on screen.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is great Nixie. But I knew you daughter had talent when I saw the costumes she has designed in the past. Like Mom, like daughter.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Lots of work on real hand drawn animation....NICE JOB
Looks like she knows exactly where to add frames as needed.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice! Hope we get to see more!


----------

